

Accurate, Robust, and Flexible Real-Time Hand Tracking [pdf] - noteloop
http://research.microsoft.com/pubs/238453/pn362-sharp.pdf

======
noteloop
Supplement: [http://research.microsoft.com/pubs/238453/pn362-sharp-
supple...](http://research.microsoft.com/pubs/238453/pn362-sharp-
supplementary.pdf)

Video:[http://research.microsoft.com/pubs/238453/pn362-sharp-
video....](http://research.microsoft.com/pubs/238453/pn362-sharp-video.mp4)

"Please note, we are using a standard Xbox One Kinect without any hardware
modifications. The sunglasses are optional and were originally used for
anonymity, and partly tongue-in-cheek."

------
ljk
reminsd me of spaceX's take on it [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xNqs_S-
zEBY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xNqs_S-zEBY)

